# صلاة جميلة للبابا شنودة :) ♥



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

*صلاة جميلة للبابا شنودة  ♥*
*  ***********************

*  لك قلـبي ..*
*  لا اعـلم منـذ متـى ؟*
*  ولكـني ادرك انـه بـين يديـك دومـاً *
*  والـذي لـك لا يأخـذه أحد منـــــك *
*  وإن أخـذه تستـرده بلمسات حـبك *
*  نعم سيدي أحبك ليس لأني موضـع اهتـمامك*
*  بـل لأن اهـتمامك هذا هـو نتـيجة فـعلية لعظيـم حـبك*
*  أعــطـني يـا رب أن أحبـك وعلـمني يــا رب كــيف أحـبك*

*  انـزع يـا رب مـن قـلبي كـل محـبـة أخـرى تتـعـارض مع محـبتـك*
*  حتــــــى يصيــــــــــر القلب كلــــــــه لك وحـــــــــــــدك*​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2012)

*صلاة جميلة *
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2012)

أميييييييييييييين
بجد صلاه جميييييييله
شفاعه البابا تكون معاكي
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

*امين يارب صلاة جميلة *
*ميرسى روزى ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> *صلاة جميلة *
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أميييييييييييييين
> بجد صلاه جميييييييله
> شفاعه البابا تكون معاكي
> ​




وتكون معاكي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *امين يارب صلاة جميلة *
> *ميرسى روزى ربنا يباركك*​




نورت يا سمير

ربنا يعوضك


----------

